# Finnegan photo dump



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here he is :
He finx hes new cowwar ees itchee
























































AM I COOT OR WATS?? :coolwink:








winkin for da chi peeps


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Iz is pooped outs








Ooooh i love him!!! :love1:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Eeeee! Soo much cuteness! Seriously, he is just the most adorable little thing, I love him!! Thanks so much for sharing the pics, Cheryl. I love the one of Leila looking in on him. I bet they are going to be great buddies!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! He is so freakin cute!!! I LOVE his wee brown nose!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a sweet and precious face! There are not enough words to describe his cuteness!! Such gorgeous coloring!!! CONGRATS!!

Hubby know yet?? haha!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks!!
No he isn't home from work yet!  eeek


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> Thanks!!
> No he isn't home from work yet!  eeek


Uh oh.  I hope that goes well! I'm betting he will fall in love with that sweet little face straight away!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

well hes nuts if he doesn't !! 
ANd leila has totally "claimed" him. WInston and lucy if they even sniff him she goes ballistic!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

foggy said:


> Uh oh.  I hope that goes well! I'm betting he will fall in love with that sweet little face straight away!


I agree!!
Our breeder is letting go of a 5 month old chocolate and white sc girl that she planned to keep to show/breed (too small and underbite) and I made the "mistake" of showing my hubby and he said "so cute and no." All in one sentence. See, if I had just brought her home....you are smarter than me!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I agree!!
> Our breeder is letting go of a 5 month old chocolate and white sc girl that she planned to keep to show/breed (too small and underbite) and I made the "mistake" of showing my hubby and he said "so cute and no." All in one sentence. See, if I had just brought her home....you are smarter than me!!


Tell him 3 is no different than 2  Really....what's one more? My hubby said no after the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th...LOL


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

I love him, hes so cute, what a beauty, if hubby says NO he has to go, can you just ship him over to me


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

OMG! I am in love!!!
Such a little cutie pie


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have butterflies :nshocked2:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ooooooooooooooo my gosh Cheryl!!!! He is beautiful!!! What a darling face. I love his little button nose. He is gorgeous! Oh you are so lucky!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

tick...tick...tick...JUST KIDDING!
He'll be fine! Even the toughest guy's guy could not resist that little bundle!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

He is a little chocolate dream!:hello1: Wow! :hello1:What a gorgeous boy!

Welcome Home!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww he really is adorable  Lovely colours  
He reminds me of my Daisy when I put her collar on, she sits and scratches away at it too.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I love him! Love love love him! I also WANT him! haha Good luck with the hubs...I've been thinking about & will continue thinking about you. Let us know asap what his reaction is!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Ohhhh, he is so sweet !!! Love his colouring...Very very adorable. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aawww!! He's so sweet and cute!! Love his markings! I want to steal him!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my...I can't stand this. It is just too much cuteness...lol. He's so cute.


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

He is just too cute!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

omg that is just a cuteness overload right there


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ahhhhhh he is so stinkin cute!!!!!!!! Congrats so happy u finally found ur puppy!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I feel very lucky to have him :love1:
Hubby was shocked haha. It was kinda like the "leila reaction" only not as angry.  
The little fella is sacked out in his bed. He is quite a little sleeper but what an eventful day for him. We are totally completely inlove with him. And Leila is his "mom" for all intents and purposes. lol
She won't let anyone near him or they get a very ferrocious growl!! She is just crazy about him. 
He has went to his bowl and ate several times. Just not alot but i remember leila doing the same. he picked out the taste of the wild pieces and ate them first..so it's a good thing he likes it. That's what he will stay on. He also has pottied and pood on his potty pad which thrilled and suprised me, since he is used to pine pellets to potty on. He's a smart one. 
He seems scared of winston. when winnie comes by to sniff him he cowers a bit.  But i imagine winnie looks like a t-rex to him. lol
Hoping he sleeps well like he is right now the rest of the night while we are in bed and doesn't whimper.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay glad all is going well, that's awesome! It's so sweet that Leila is playing mommy.  As for hubby - "kinda like the "leila reaction" only not as angry" sounds like a good start to me.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hahaha Paula. I agree  !!
I swore to him I was done and satisfied. And I am.........................
probably but if/when something happens God forbid to winston or lucy then i may just have to fill that void.  Mwhahahahah!! >:]


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

His sweet face is just killer cute! What a wonderful puppy indeed.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheryl, He is such a gorgeous boy.. and I loved the pics of him once he got home.. It has taken you some time to get just the right chi babies for yourself, and I am truly delighted for you.. Glad hubby is okay with the new arrival... I feel like you knew he would be or you wouldn't have "surprised" him the second time.. lol I look forward to lots and lots of pics watching little Finn grow up! Blessings, Deb


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I love the pic of him winking! So glad you're hubby understands, I found it hilarious that he didn't know. It took me months of begging for my second chi, think my OH would have gone mad if i'd have brought one home without him knowing.
Hope he had a lovely and quiet first night.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my goodness! What a little stinker he is already! Love him! He's just adorable!!!! :hello1: Congrats!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

He really is lovely! Such a sweet face. 

My hubby didn't know I was getting pixie, he was a bit annoyed but she's his 'fav' now. Lol. I think he only ever knew I was getting Billy and Darcy hahaha


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww he is just adorable.Enjoy him...


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

glad your husband was ok and yes just to cute


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

What a cutie pie. 
I would just like to dog-nap him. lol. JK. 
congrats on your newest addition.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am in love! So adorable!!!!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my goodness he wins all prizes for cute cute cute


----------

